# Some of my Killifishes p.2



## AQUASAUR (Mar 5, 2005)

Let me begin with this Handsome Guy:
Nothobranchius kilomberoensis Ifakara TAN 95-4[/b]









And more detailed close up shot:


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Stunning. More!


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 5, 2005)

Two more shots of the beautiful Kilomberoensis:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Great pics, what other types do you have?


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

stunning fish


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 5, 2005)

Just want to remind you all, Folks, about our present KAB Killi ExhibitionÃ¢â‚¬â„¢2011 in Sofia; BULGAIA(1-2 October). 
http://www.petshop-zoomania.com/Mix/Poster KAB 2011.jpg
Here is one of the Handsome Fellows youÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ll see there - *Terranatos dolichopterus*


----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)

Definitely attractive fish


----------



## Husnain (Nov 17, 2009)

Your fish got very catchy colors...


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

beauties!


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 5, 2005)

*Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all.
CHEERS!








*


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

AQUASAUR said:


> *Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all.
> CHEERS!
> 
> 
> ...


Hum. opcorn:


----------



## Husnain (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Kerricko (May 26, 2010)

AQUASAUR said:


> *Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all.
> CHEERS!
> 
> 
> ...


Same to you.

Beautiful fish. Look forward to some more pictures.


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 5, 2005)

Thank you all.
Here is one more spectacular Killi specimen:
*
Chromaphyosemion bitaeniatum Lagos rouge*


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 5, 2005)

Here You may enjoy in bigger/desktop photo resolution with my lovely Fundulopanchax sjoestetdi Niger Delta, covered the June' 2012 issue of TFH Magazine:
http://www.tfhmagazine.com/images/COVER_T0612_1920.jpg


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

Husnain said:


> Your fish got very catchy colors...


** AGREED!! **


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 5, 2005)

Here is one more of my favorite Nothos:

*Nothobranchius rubroreticulatus TD 051*


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 5, 2005)

One more Handsome Guy - *Nothobranchius pienaari*


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 5, 2005)

*Merry Christmas, Dear Friends and Best Wishes for a Happy New Year!*


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

Are all your Nothos in the Rubripinnis complex, I use to raise them years ago, rubipinnis? Stunning captures and made possible by keeping excellent killies.


----------

